# Norfolk line -Season ticket booking.



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rang Norfolk Line this morning to book a 4 trip season ticket for a motorhome. Booked ok but a couple of interesting things came out of it.

When I told the booking clerk that I wanted 4 trips she said ok that will be £240.
I told her that I knew that there would be an additional £15.00 per trip for being over 7M long.
"What length is it?"........"7.25M" says I......."Fine" says she "That will be £240". Didn't argue, just gave credit card details.
So, no length supplement applied.  

The other thing to come out of the booking was in relation to when the journeys have to be completed by.
I asked if they had to be completed in 2006 and she said yes.
I said this was a pity as we had been asked to stay on in France and come back in early Jan after New Year.
She said ring up at the end of the year to change the return date and you will probably be ok.

Interesting as we had been thinking of going over to France for Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Season tickets*

Hi Gillian

£240.00 seems excellent value for four return crossings. Given the length of your autostatus, your crossings are actually cheaper in the long run the 4 x return trips with TransEuropaFerries.

Personally speaking, I think that NL will allow you to return in early 2007 - I would hazard a guess that anything upto the 14/01/07 would be reasonable.

Rapide561


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thats very good Gillian,
We are already booked for this year but hope they do this for 2007.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Just an update for anyone else about to make bookings (the offer ends Feb 28th, I think).

Check the booking information when you receive them.
They e-mailed me with the 4 seperate bookings and on checking through them found all 4 to have wrong information and not all in the same place.

Had to ring again this am to have them corrected. Not a real problem but a nuisance.



> £240.00 seems excellent value for four return crossings....., your crossings are actually cheaper in the long run the 4 x return trips with TransEuropaFerries.


They are also cheaper than *three* individual crossings with Norfolk line especially as our sailings can be at the dearest times.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry season tickets*

Hi

One thing to bear in mind with season tickets. P&O will allow 5 return crossing at the pre determined price. Norfolklines deal is for four return trips.

Rapide561


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Ferry season tickets*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> One thing to bear in mind with season tickets. P&O will allow 5 return crossing at the pre determined price. Norfolklines deal is for four return trips.
> 
> Rapide561


No it isn't.

The original information direct from Norfolk Line and posted by ojibway was:-

*Thank you for your enquiry regarding our multi trip passes for motorhomes.

for 3 trips - 195.00 (pounds sterling) 
4 trips - 240.00 
5 trips - 275.00 
The prices above are based on motorhomes up to 7 metres in length, motorhomes longer than 7 metres will be charged 15.00 pounds per metre or part there of. 
The multi trip passes have to be booked and paid for by the 28/02/06 - dates and times have to be stated at the time of booking - however the tickets are fully amendable subject to availability.*


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*OOooooops*

Hi

I though Nl was four trips - at five trips at those sort of prices it is a blooming good deal.

I am fully comitted this year with TEF, Superfast, Seafrance and P & O.

Next year I only need one single crossing....

Rapide561


----------



## 107637 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Norfolkline Multitrip*

Came across the old thread for this subject and thought I would pass on my experience for 2007

Purchased 6 trips for around £150 back in January 2007 and used 4 of them for car crossings.

Remaining 2 were used for our trip to Switzerland departing 30th December and return trip 15th January 2008 the only add on was £26 for the motorhome (6 Mtrs)

My conversations with Norfolkline staff indicated that they would possibly repeat the 2006 offer (for motohomes) if there was enough demand from customers

Perhaps a mass phone-in would be a good idea

Here are the phone numbers 01304 218410 and 01304 218900 
The advertised 0870 numbers are premium rate revenue earning numbers

http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Just phoned the number suggested and was advised that if the van is longer than ....2.4 meters 8O there are no offers for multi journeys this year..........sod it.  

Keith


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*Norfolk Line season ticket*

Try the Seafrance Carnet instead.6 one way crossings for £192,and fully amendable.You do not even need to book,just turn up at the port with your carnet reference and they guarantee to put you on the next boat or the following one.But hurry this has been the price for cars and they are excepting motorhomes on it at the moment.
Helen


----------

